# Project Log: Seb's Microbrewery.



## seravitae (11/3/09)

Okay, so i've slowly started getting equipment together. Im going to post images of progress of the system and questions along the way. 









From top to bottom:

1x keg + lid for mash tun/kettle.

Keg fridge, needs work - refrigeration is busted, removing and replacing with special custom setup. Need to build insulative divider to split fridge into keg and fermentor temps. Also fridge external is rusted, going to dress it up with a 'fridge sock'.

2-Tap font, quick disconnects, tubing, nutrients, valves, all the little bits.

Beer filter + Diemen 1.1kg cylinder, harris regulator.

Cylinder + 45L stainless steel cooking pot for mash tun/kettle.



Next to do: arrange 'fridge sock' via seamstress/dressmaker, drill holes in the cooking pot.



does anyone know if a metal shop could somehow flatten a strip of the cooking pot? like using some sort of crazy metal press or something, so I have a flat surface to mate with? I want to do this one properly - last time i used a hammer and mallet to flatten a bit on another container but this is a bit thicker, i dont think i'll have the same luck.

cheers,
seb


----------

